# kkoenning's stuff



## kkoenning (May 9, 2006)

Here is a listing of my stuff:

Currently it consists of:

Anthem AVM-30 processor
Anthem Statement A5 five channel amp
Pioneer Elite DV-59avi DVD player
Pioneer Elite 1130HD 50-inch plasma
JVC HMDH5U D-theater DVHS VCR
Comcast 3412 HD DVR
LG LST-3410 over-the-air HD tuner/DVR
Denon DVD-2900 DVD player (used for SACD and DVD-audio)
Outlaw Audio ICBM-1 (bass management for SACD and DVD-audio)
Main speakers are DIY Ascendant Audio Arbiter MTM's (left, center, right).
Surrounds are Monitor Audio Silver S1's.
Subwoofer is DIY Ascendant Audio 15-inch Avalanche in a 3 cu. ft. sealed box with a Dayton 500-watt plate amp.
Behringer BFD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Another impressive list! 

You seen the new one (gotta get that upgrade fever :yes: ).


----------



## kkoenning (May 9, 2006)

I have added a Toshiba HD-A1 HD DVD player to my system. It replaced the Pioneer DV-59avi which was moved to the DVD audio/SACD player position. The Denon DVD-2900 is going to ebay.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had the 2900 and sold it. When I was lookin' for a new one I deliberated for a while between the 59avi and the 3910 I ended up getting. I understand they are pretty close.

So... how is the HD-A1 compared to the 59avi? You should do us a review in Components.


----------

